# Best location around GTA,Ontario



## akka (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for a home/town home around GTA area with following things in
mind:

1)Very close to subway or TTC with nearby subway
2)About 1500 per month +utilities
3)Good School for 4+ year kido

I am new to Canada and your help is greatly appreciated!

AK


----------



## bigcake (Apr 3, 2009)

Condo near Yonge& Finch for 1 bedroom


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

akka said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a home/town home around GTA area with following things in
> mind:
> ...


You'll have to look in Toronto, not GTA if you want to be close to the subway. I wouldn't look in Scarborough, as there are good pockets and there are bad pockets. 

I agree with the Yonge and Finch, or Yonge and Sheppard suggestions.

Edit: You can get a real estate agent for rental properties (I think). That might be a good route, otherwise viewit.ca, craigslist.org, are good options


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

actually condos near scarb town centre are not bad (although i do not live there). and u could get a 2 bedroom for the price of 1 elsewhere in toronto.

u would hv to do ur own research abt schools for ur kid though


----------



## akka (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks all!

How is the area near Warden Subway?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Not too good but there are worse. 

I'd say 3 out of 10


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

The Sheppard/Yonge area is kind of expensive and full of mostly young professionals and childless couples.

I would recommend the Finch/Don Mills area, a bit cheaper and meets all your requirements.


----------

